# Anyone ever install a traditional subwoofer inside a wall?



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I've never done that but I did work for a company that sold speakers that were hidden in the wall. 

http://live-wall.com/install.html

I don't know if that was the brand but the same basic installation. 

I don't see anything really wrong with your idea if you can figure out how to trim out the cutout so it doesn't look like a hack job.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

f you use a passive sub with a remote amp, it'll work out just fine.

I did this where the sub went in the dead space under some stairs, then covered the front with a HVAC air return cover.

Worked well.


If you're using a powered sub, you will probably need to have a vent system set up to allow for some cooling. 

No more heat than you get from a powered sub, it could be as simple as having a hole in the bottom of the box, and another in the top, so there's some passive cooling going on.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Built a 15" into the bottom of my couch. Works good.

The problem with building one into a wall is that you may have issues with vibrating things around the house that you don't want vibrating.

Bass travels in strange ways. An example of this is one of those car boom boxes parked in front of your house. Go outside and you can hardly hear it but come back in and you can clearly hear it while it vibrates stuff off your coffee table.

I have two subs actually... the above mentioned one and a free standing one which I have had to move several times because it was vibrating the wrong things. At one point it was actually vibrating the door knocker on the front door... and it sounded like crap when it happened. Moved it elsewhere and it started vibrating the dishes in the china cabinet on the next floor.

Long story short you really need to do your homework and lots of experimentation for an ideal sub location ESPECIALLY if you plan on building it in. If you have to flatten it or turn the gain down after the fact because the placement is wrong and can't be corrected, then that kind of defeats the purpose of a nice big powerful sub.


----------



## jspicoli (Sep 23, 2015)

tsklan said:


> I've been thinking of building a box to contain my sub and to install that box between studs in the wall. The sub is thicker than the wall, but the box can protrude in the back (closet side) with the front flush with the living room wall. I'm just wondering if this is a crazy or stupid idea. Anyone ever do it? Would it get too hot? Thanks.



Audioholics has some great advice for speaker placement..one of which is to place them away from the wall...I can't image (particularly a sub) inside the wall would be a place for it :\ you may get some rattling as well


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

use the closet as an enclosure. designing a sub can be pretty complicated. that is, if you want it to sound correct (notice i didn't say "good").
but there are guys that use = another room, closet, attic, basement, as an enclosure. and there are guys that build box's the size of refrigerators.


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

Make sure it's not rear vented.


----------

